# Wipers wont turn off???????? 06 6.0



## ndria12 (Feb 17, 2011)

I Bought an 06 goat that's been in a minor accident and can't seem to get the wipers to shut off. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You need to find a schematic of the wiper circuit. It could just be voltage leak across the terminals in the wiper switch (i.e. it's bad). Otherwise check for all possible places where you might have a short to power in the wiper circuit by checking voltage at all of the terminals on the circuit. Something could be pinched together and it's receiving power from another circuit.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

There is a 10 step diagnostic procedure entitled "Wipers Always On" in the factory service manual that basically covers what Dan said.


----------

